# Ya te lo debería haber mencionado



## lopilato

Boa tarde!

Preciso da vossa ajuda para traduzir as seguintes frases:

Ya te lo debería haber mencionado.

Eso me esta impidiendo dar el próximo paso. 

Deberías habérmelo dicho. 

Me arrepiento de no te lo haber dicho.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Eu já devia ter/tê-lo mencionado.
Isso está me impedindo de dar o próximo passo.
Você deveria ter-me avisado.
Arrependo-me muito não ter te avisado.


----------



## cordobes82

Faço algumas observaçoes às oraçoes do forista anterior:




> _Eu já devia ter/tê-lo mencionado a você/ a ti _(já que a frase diz "te *lo* debería haber mencionado") Ou _Eu deveria ter lhe/ te mencionado isso_.
> 
> _Você deveria ter-me avisado_. Ficaria mais corrente no português brasileiro _Você deveria ter me avisado._
> 
> _Arrependo-me muito não ter te avisado_. Tenho uma dúvida aqui: nao deveria levar a preposiçao "de" ao ser um verbo reflexivo? Nao ficaria melhor: _Arrependo-me muito *de* nao ter te avisado?_


----------



## WhoSoyEu

O forista anterior esclarece:


_Eu já devia ter/tê-lo mencionado a você/ a ti _(já que a frase diz "te*lo* debería haber mencionado") Ou _Eu deveria ter lhe/ te mencionado isso_. Correto, faltou a referencia ao interlocutor.

_Você deveria ter-me avisado_. Ficaria mais corrente no português brasileiro _Você deveria ter me avisado. __Correto, hífen sobrando._

_Arrependo-me muito não ter te avisado_. Tenho uma dúvida aqui: nao deveria levar a preposiçao "de" ao ser um verbo reflexivo? Nao ficaria melhor: _Arrependo-me muito *de* nao ter te avisado? __Ambas versões (com ou sem "de") podem ser utilizadas._


----------



## Carfer

cordobes82 said:


> _Arrependo-me muito não ter te avisado_



No português de Portugal seria '_Arrependo-me muito *de* não *te* *ter*  avisado'_


----------



## SãoEnrique

Alguém poderia dizer-me se está correto de escrever 'deveria' no lugar de 'devia' ou têm a mesma valor?


----------



## Carfer

SãoEnrique said:


> Alguém poderia dizer-me se está correto de escrever 'deveria' no lugar de 'devia' ou têm a mesma valor?



No português europeu pode usar as duas formas.


----------



## SanktGonçalsburg

Carfer said:


> No português de Portugal seria '_Arrependo-me muito *de* não *te* *ter*  avisado'_


No PT-BR formal também. O "não" deve atrair o pronome. 



SãoEnrique said:


> Alguém poderia dizer-me se está correto de escrever 'deveria' no lugar de 'devia' ou têm a mesma valor?


Ambas são corretas em PT-BR, mas em um contexto formal, deve-se dar preferência ao futuro do pretérito: deveria.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> No português europeu pode usar as duas formas.


Idem em Pt-Br.


----------



## Alderamin

Desculpem a minha intromissão, agora quem ficou com "dúvidas" fui eu.
Aprendi que "deveria" é a forma verbal que corresponde ao condicional. Nunca ouvi chamá-lo de futuro do pretérito até hoje.
Aprendi como "condicional presente" (deveria) e/ou condicional pretérito (teria devido), ou seja, o simples e o composto.
Estou errada? A nomenclatura mudou? Ou em pt-br esse tempo é conhecido como futuro do pretérito? Muito obrigada.


----------



## Carfer

Alderamin said:


> Desculpem a minha intromissão, agora quem ficou com "dúvidas" fui eu.
> Aprendi que "deveria" é a forma verbal que corresponde ao condicional. Nunca ouvi chamá-lo de futuro do pretérito até hoje.
> Aprendi como "condicional presente" (deveria) e/ou condicional pretérito (teria devido), ou seja, o simples e o composto.
> Estou errada? A nomenclatura mudou? Ou em pt-br esse tempo é conhecido como futuro do pretérito? Muito obrigada.



Aparentemente, sim, mudou e também parece ser o nome corrente no Brasil, mas por cá muitos de nós continuamos a chamar-lhe '_condicional'._


----------



## Alderamin

Carfer said:


> Aparentemente, sim, mudou e também parece ser o nome corrente no Brasil, mas por cá muitos de nós continuamos a chamar-lhe '_condicional'._



Mudou?
Bom, vou continuar a chamar-lhe o que sempre lhe chamei até agora. Acho que não serei "multada" por isso.
Cada vez me sinto mais como uma estranha na língua que aprendi.


----------



## lopilato

Bom dia!

Tenho uma nova pergunta: Como podemos traduzir el hecho de que + subjuntivo?

Ex:
El hecho de que te haya conocido me basta y me sobra.


----------



## Alderamin

"O facto de te ter conhecido para mim já basta/é suficiente."


----------



## will.espmx

WhoSoyEu said:


> O forista anterior esclarece:
> 
> 
> _Eu já devia deveria__* (em espanhol o verbo é *__*debería*__*, logo a tradução mais coerente é*__* deveria*__*)*__ ter/tê-lo mencionado__* (isso)*__ a você/ a ti _(já que a frase diz "te *lo* debería haber mencionado") Ou _Eu deveria ter lhe/ te mencionado isso_. Correto, faltou a referencia ao interlocutor.  *(Prefiro: "Eu já deveria ter mencionado isso a você).*
> 
> _Você deveria ter-me avisado_. Ficaria mais corrente no português brasileiro _Você deveria ter me avisado. __Correto, hífen sobrando. *ok!!!!!!*_
> 
> _Arrependo-me muito não ter te avisado_. Tenho uma dúvida aqui: nao deveria levar a preposiçao "de" ao ser um verbo reflexivo? Nao ficaria melhor: _Arrependo-me muito *de* nao ter te avisado? __Ambas versões (com ou sem "de") podem ser utilizadas._


 *Que eu saiba quem se arrepende se "arrepende de algo". A versão sem o 'de', a meu ver, é incorreta.*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

O forista anterior continua agradecendo as correções.


----------



## anaczz

Alderamin said:


> Aprendi como "condicional presente" (deveria) e/ou condicional pretérito (teria devido), ou seja, o simples e o composto.
> Estou errada? A nomenclatura mudou? Ou em pt-br esse tempo é conhecido como futuro do pretérito? Muito obrigada.


deveria é condicional *presente *? Essa eu não sabia!
Aqui, sei que já foi chamado "condicional" um dia mas, desde os meus tempos de escola primária, sempre aprendi como futuro do pretérito.


----------



## Alderamin

http://www.ciberduvidas.pt/pergunta.php?id=15090

http://www.infopedia.pt/$condicional

A anaczz como portuguesa brasileira e mais pessoa mais velha do que eu, aprendeu assim; enquanto que eu não. 
Enquanto que a anaczz se surpreendeu, eu questionei. 
É normal.
Costumo chamar-lhe mais condicional simples, mas essa designação - condicional presente - existe e embora a minha escola primária tenha ficado um pouco lá atrás, ainda me recordo do tempo verbal assim.


----------



## englishmania

Também sempre chamei Condicional e, até ver, vou continuar a chamar.


----------



## lopilato

Outra pergunta 

_Conociendote, no me atreví a mandártelas.
_


----------



## Carfer

lopilato said:


> Outra pergunta
> 
> _Conociendote, no me atreví a mandártelas.
> _



_'Conhecendo-te, não me atrevi a mandar-tas/mandar-te-as'_


----------



## englishmania

Uma pergunta por tópico.

Conhecendo-te como conheço, não/nem me atrevi a mandar-tas /mandá-las.


----------



## cordobes82

Carfer said:


> _'Conhecendo-te, não me atrevi a mandar-tas/mandar-te-as'_



Com a ressalva de que no português brasileiro é extremamente raro usar o pronome do objeto indireto e direto na mesma palavra, e em castelhano é de uso cotidiano. 
Nao sei em Portugal, mas eu li que no Brasil já praticamente nao é correto usar ambos os pronomes no verbo.


A frase de lopilato é de uso bem comum, na rua, no cotidiano em geral.

No Brasil, eu traduziria assim: _Conhecendo você, nao me atrevi a mandar elas pra você._


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Mandar elas"???? *M**andá-las.


*E, para evitar a repetição de palavra, é melhor dizer: Conhecendo-te, não me atrevi a mandá-las a/para você.


----------



## Alderamin

Em pt-pt, diria da mesma forma que a englishmania.
"Mandar-te-as", como o Carfer escreveu, para ser franca, estou a estranhar e não escreveria assim. 
Porém, não vou dizer se esta construção está certa ou não gramaticalmente. Na minha cabeça e na "minha gramática" não está certa, usaria sempre "mandar-tas" e/ou "mandá-las".
Em francês, os pronomes directo e indirecto são usados com o verbo, por exemplo: "Il t'a envoyé le mot de passe" (Ele enviou-te a palavra-passe) / "Il te l'a envoyé" (Ele enviou-ta)... lembrei-me do francês, desculpem-me.


----------



## Carfer

Alderamin said:


> Em pt-pt, diria da mesma forma que a englishmania.
> "Mandar-te-as", como o Carfer escreveu, para ser franca, estou a estranhar e não escreveria assim.
> Porém, não vou dizer se esta construção está certa ou não gramaticalmente. Na minha cabeça e na "minha gramática" não está certa, usaria sempre "mandar-tas" e/ou "mandá-las".
> Em francês, os pronomes directo e indirecto são usados com o verbo, por exemplo: "Il t'a envoyé le mot de passe" (Ele enviou-te a palavra-passe) / "Il te l'a envoyé" (Ele enviou-ta)... lembrei-me do francês, desculpem-me.



Que eu saiba, a forma contracta não é obrigatória (embora, certamente, seja quase exclusiva na fala). Ora, a única diferença entre '_mandar-tas' e mandar-te-as' _está na contracção dos pronomes. Posso estar enganado, mas não vejo nada de errado nela, quando muito será um tudo nada insólita.


----------



## Alderamin

Carfer said:


> Que eu saiba, a forma contracta não é obrigatória (embora, certamente, seja quase exclusiva na fala). Ora, a única diferença entre '_mandar-tas' e mandar-te-as' _está na contracção dos pronomes. Posso estar enganado, mas não vejo nada de errado nela, quando muito será um tudo nada insólita.



Carfer, só lhe dizia que, para mim, estranho essa forma e que não emprego essa construção.
Acho que tenho o direito, tal como os outros membros, de dizer que "estranho" alguma coisa, da mesma forma que quando aqui cheguei e coloquei uma pergunta sobre uma expressão típica da região de onde sou natural, ter lido muitas vezes que essa expressão era estranha.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Mandar-tas" e "mandar-te-as" é a mesma coisa, uma com contração, outra sem. Mesmo no Brasil, onde essa forma é pouco usada, ela não soa estranha.


----------



## Carfer

Alderamin said:


> Carfer, só lhe dizia que, para mim, estranho essa forma e que não emprego essa construção.
> Acho que tenho o direito, tal como os outros membros, de dizer que "estranho" alguma coisa, da mesma forma que quando aqui cheguei e coloquei uma pergunta sobre uma expressão típica da região de onde sou natural, ter lido muitas vezes que essa expressão era estranha.



Alderamin, onde é que você vislumbrou, naquilo que eu disse, o propósito de lhe negar, a si ou a qualquer outro membro, o direito de dizer o que entender? É que não está lá nem isso nem sequer o mais pequeno laivo de crítica, que seria sempre descabida. Limitei-me a sustentar o que tinha afirmado. Não seja tão susceptível.


----------



## Alentugano

Carfer said:


> Que eu saiba, a forma contracta não é obrigatória (embora, certamente, seja quase exclusiva na fala). Ora, a única diferença entre '_mandar-tas' e mandar-te-as' _está na contracção dos pronomes. Posso estar enganado, mas não vejo nada de errado nela, quando muito será um tudo nada insólita.


Há tempos tive essa dúvida e depois de pesquisar fiquei com a ideia de que não se devem usar as formas "não contraídas", mesmo na escrita. Saliento que também não me soam muito bem as formas do tipo "mandar-te-as/enviar-te-as" ou "levar-lhe-as", "oferecer-lhe-as", etc... apesar não conseguir encontrar a explicação exata, fica aqui uma resposta do Ciberdúvidas, a qual pode lançar pistas sobre o assunto: http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=21371


----------



## Carfer

Alentugano said:


> Há tempos tive essa dúvida e depois de pesquisar fiquei com a ideia de que não se devem usar as formas "não contraídas", mesmo na escrita. Saliento que também não me soam muito bem as formas do tipo "mandar-te-as/enviar-te-as" ou "levar-lhe-as", "oferecer-lhe-as", etc... apesar não conseguir encontrar a explicação exata, fica aqui uma resposta do Ciberdúvidas, a qual pode lançar pistas sobre o assunto: http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=21371



Habitualmente uso as formas contraídas, mesmo na escrita, mas estou seguro de já ter deparado várias vezes com as não contraídas e, à partida, não lhes vejo nada de errado. Aliás, o link que aponta só diz que _'nas_ _frases construídas com verbos cuja estrutura exige complemento directo e complemento indirecto (...) é possível contrair os pronomes clíticos', _o que não conduz certamente à ideia de que só se podem usar as formas contraídas. Suspeito que a nossa estranheza perante elas resulte mais do facto de funcionarem mal na oralidade (realmente, quem é que separa assim as sílabas?) do que dalguma incorrecção gramatical.


----------



## Alderamin

Carfer said:


> Alderamin, onde é que você vislumbrou, naquilo que eu disse, o propósito de lhe negar, a si ou a qualquer outro membro, o direito de dizer o que entender? É que não está lá nem isso nem sequer o mais pequeno laivo de crítica, que seria sempre descabida. Limitei-me a sustentar o que tinha afirmado. Não seja tão susceptível.



Carfer, eu não vislumbrei nenhuma crítica nas suas palavras.
Estava a dizer-lhe que achava estranha essa forma e, como já por algumas vezes houve membros que acharam estranho também algumas respostas ou dúvidas minhas, em jeito de desabafo, falei em ter direito a dizer que essa construção não me soava bem.
Foi apenas isto.
Quanto ao ser susceptível, não me considero "vidrinho de cheiro" e neste caso não me senti ferida em nada. 
Há situações em que somos mais sensíveis, é verdade, pois já o ditado "quem não se sente não é filho de boa gente".
Agora eu é que lhe peço imensa desculpa pelo meu tal desabafo e ter ferido a sua susceptibilidade.


----------



## Alentugano

Carfer said:


> Habitualmente uso as formas contraídas, mesmo na escrita, mas estou seguro de já ter deparado várias vezes com as não contraídas e, à partida, não lhes vejo nada de errado. Aliás, o link que aponta só diz que _'nas_ _frases construídas com verbos cuja estrutura exige complemento directo e complemento indirecto (...) é possível contrair os pronomes clíticos', _o que não conduz certamente à ideia de que só se podem usar as formas contraídas. Suspeito que a nossa estranheza perante elas resulte mais do facto de funcionarem mal na oralidade (realmente, quem é que separa assim as sílabas?) do que dalguma incorrecção gramatical.


Pois é, de facto, aquela resposta não diz nada sobre a possibilidade de se usar as formas não contraídas. Nas respostas que li sobre o assunto essas formas não contraídas só são usadas para explicar como se chegou às outras. O problema é que não me lembro, nem na escrita, de me ter deparado com estruturas semelhantes, salvo quando alguém quer explicar como se chegou à contração dos pronomes. De resto, só vejo estruturas desse género na mesóclise.


----------

